# Re-Saw Bandsaw



## 1SPTranslator

Hola foristas,

¿Un "Re-Saw Bandsaw" sería en español una "Sierra de cinta para re-serruchado"?

Gracias.


----------



## rholt

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resaw 

 


 Resaw blades used in a sawmill.


 A *Resaw* is a large bandsaw optimized for cutting timber along the grain to reduce larger sections into smaller sections or veneers. Resawing veneers requires a wide blade - commonly 2" to 3" (52 - 78 mm) - with a small kerf to minimize waste. Resaw blades of up to 1" (26 mm) may be fitted to a standard bandsaw.
Timber mills use larger resaws to rip large planks into smaller sizes. A typical mill sized resaw is eight inches wide and made with 16 gauge steel. Resaws can be identified by their flat back, as opposed to headsaws and doublecuts which don't have a flat back.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Band_saw#Resaws

A resaw is a large bandsaw optimized for cutting timber along the grain to reduce larger sections into smaller sections or veneers. Resawing veneers requires a wide blade - commonly 2" to 3" (52 - 78 mm) - with a small kerf to minimize waste. Resaw blades of up to 1" (26 mm) may be fitted to a standard bandsaw.


----------



## 1SPTranslator

Thanks Rholt;

I already know what a resaw bandsaw is in english, what I need it's spanish counterpart.

Regards,
1SPTranslator


----------



## cabazorro

Si se le llama sierra de banda o sierra cinta de “reaserrado”.


----------



## rholt

Gracias, todos aprendemos algo nuevo.


----------



## cabazorro

De nada, es un placer poder ayudar


----------



## 1SPTranslator

Cabazorro,

Perdona, no quiero parecer mal agradecida pero es que no encontré "reaserrado" en el dic. de la RAE ni en "Google Image"... ¿será que acaso así es como se le conoce en el campo de la carpintería?


----------



## cabazorro

No te preocupes aquí estamos para aprender juntos, esto no lo saque de diccionario ni nada por el estilo, así la conozco desde siempre, pero soy un aficionado solamente déjame investigar en alguna fuente mas confiable.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## the boss

Ahí hay una

http://www.acetoolonline.com/Produc...medium=shoppingengine&utm_source=pricegrabber


----------



## cabazorro

Si en definitiva esta en mi diccionario para ingenieros de esta manera resaw = reaserrado
Luis A. Robb editorial CECSA

Saludos.


----------



## 1SPTranslator

cabazorro said:


> Si en definitiva esta en mi diccionario para ingenieros de esta manera resaw = reaserrado
> Luis A. Robb editorial CECSA
> 
> Saludos.


 
¡Mil gracias Cabazorro!


----------

